# How much does mild cold affect levels?



## ruthelliot (Mar 28, 2010)

Ben has had a bit of a cold for a few days. His levels have been running a bit high for over a week we thought due to a growth spurt. He's not acting unwell in any way and doesn't ever have a high temp - just a runny nose and a bit snuffly/hoarse through the night. Last night at midnight his BM was 11 which is not unusual and he would normally drop to around 8 but this morning he was at 19 - could this be due to having the cold even though he's feeling fine?


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

When you're sick, you're under stress. To deal with this stress, your body releases hormones that help it fight disease. But these hormones have side effects. They raise blood sugar levels and interfere with the blood sugar-lowering effects of insulin.
Most important thing is to drink enough water. Drink a glass an hour, that's every HOUR  to avoid dehydration.


----------



## Mand (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Ruth

Having a cold can affect levels. 

Not every time, but often, when my son has a cold his blood sugars rise. As he is on a pump we are able to increase his basal (background) dose temporarily to combat the highs. 

Sometimes his levels are only affected a little but other times they are affect alot. Each cold is different. 

I hope Ben is feeling better soon.


----------



## bev (Mar 28, 2010)

Colds do cause high levels for days before and days after - you just need to keep checking levels more - hope your son feels better soon.Bev


----------

